# I have always bid "per push". New account want increments



## Pilgrims' Pride (Nov 2, 2003)

And I dont know how to price that.

I have determined my per push price of $300.00 realistically that would be 0-3 to4 or so inches.
Then is there a reasonable percentage of that initial $300.00 from 3-6, 6-9 and so on.
I'd really like to pick up this property. I wont let myself get screwed to do it.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Bastages. I fail to see the up-side for the customer when they insist on "incrimental" pricing.

As if we will somehow give them a huge discount if we have to price them like that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

600.00 bucks,push is push


----------



## Grizzleyadam (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow all this contract incremental talk. I am learning a lot though. I just started plowing this year on my own. I had 5 years experience back in the late 80's and early 90's plowing for a city in Iowa. I charge $95hr for just plowing and $120hr for plow and salt on a commercial contract. It's simple and my customers really appreciate the simplicity of our contracts. We don't have any large lot contracts and maybe we will have to change that policy for the really large contracts if we ever get any.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Pilgrims' Pride;1663562 said:


> And I dont know how to price that.
> 
> I have determined my per push price of $300.00 realistically that would be 0-3 to4 or so inches.
> Then is there a reasonable percentage of that initial $300.00 from 3-6, 6-9 and so on.
> I'd really like to pick up this property. I wont let myself get screwed to do it.


Resi's are priced up to 6" @ $XX.XX and 6" plus sees a 60% increase
Commercial lots are set up with 4" increment's, each increment sees a 60% increase too. 
Been doing it this way for years and no one questions it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1670551 said:


> Resi's are priced up to 6" @ $XX.XX and 6" plus sees a 60% increase
> Commercial lots are set up with 4" increment's, each increment sees a 60% increase too.
> Been doing it this way for years and no one questions it.


Most of mine are Base price for 1''-6'' on small lots and big lots 1''-4''
Then a 40% increase for every 2'' over the base price

I been doing this way for 32 years with no question ask now I get more questions ask on per visit contacts then anything.

I bid for contacts how ever they want it or what they are use to.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1670560 said:


> Most of mine are Base price for 1''-6'' on small lots and big lots 1''-4''
> Then a 40% increase for every 2'' over the base price
> 
> I been doing this way for 32 years with no question ask now I get more questions ask on per visit contacts then anything.
> ...


Given the cost of living index between Co and Mo you're 40% is probably in line with your area.

As you said bid as the customers wants, you can always educate them after a relationship has been established.


----------

